# new baitcaster ?



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok so I'm in the market looking for a bc reel for frogs and flipping....I currently own a tatula type r 6.3:1 right hand...and love it..I am close to getting a type r 8:1:1...wondering if I could get something compareable to the daiwa type r or maybe get the normal tatula in the 7.3:1....for less money??? Or if since I know what I'm getting if I should just bite the bullet so to speak and get the type r....am going with left retrieve for the flipping factor...thnx in advance guys


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If your looking for a reel for flipping and pitching or casting, the Shimano Castaic is hard to beat. It has the double thumb bar. As soon as the lure enters the water you engage the spool with the thumb bar without having to turn the reel handle. So if your used to right handed reels, this would be perfect for you.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Polebender is correct. Nice reels, I got two and they never let me down.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

BPS pro qualifiers are being built in the Abu Garcia factory that makes the Winches, or were as of last year. I have a 7.1:1 and love it. Need to keep up the yearly maintenance but that would also work good if you were interested. I don't use mine for frogging or F&P but if I did I might get better drag washers for it after the first year. Otherwise mine is fantastic....


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've had 2 bps pro qualifiers in 7.1:1. One is working just fine and I still use it for t-rigs and spinnerbaits. The other I've had problems with. (Actually 2 others with problems.) Line tracker wouldn't go back and forth smoothly along the worm bar. It'd get hung up on one side for a couple of cranks and pile line up on one side of the spool. Returned it, and the replacement did the same thing 6 months later. Returned #2, and put my store credit towards a Shimano Curado. Which is waaaaaayyyyy better. 

Like I said, I've got a pro qualifier that still works, but I will not be buying another one. I went with Shimano over Abu because of the shared factory parts with bps and Abu.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> I've had 2 bps pro qualifiers in 7.1:1. One is working just fine and I still use it for t-rigs and spinnerbaits. The other I've had problems with. (Actually 2 others with problems.) Line tracker wouldn't go back and forth smoothly along the worm bar. It'd get hung up on one side for a couple of cranks and pile line up on one side of the spool. Returned it, and the replacement did the same thing 6 months later. Returned #2, and put my store credit towards a Shimano Curado. Which is waaaaaayyyyy better.
> 
> Like I said, I've got a pro qualifier that still works, but I will not be buying another one. I went with Shimano over Abu because of the shared factory parts with bps and Abu.


Unfortunately this is not all uncommon for any of the reels made for box stores, IMO. I have Pro Qualifiers in 7.1 and 5.3 and both have been excellent reels for me. However, I still won't argue my point as our experiences are just different with them. 

I do concede that the BPS need more routine maintenance if they are used often as I have found that any issues I have had were my fault and we're corrected with a good cleaning. Also, my problems were with the reels making sound when reeling and casting, so a good cleaning was all it took to fix.

If given the choice, I'd rather have Shimano's too! LOL


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you're using right hand retrieve reels now, just stick with them and learn to flip and pitch with the rod in your left hand. It's not that hard.

As for the Shimano Castic that has been mentioned. I have to agree that they are without a doubt the best reels you could use for flipping and pitching. Sadly, Shimano stopped making them years ago. 

You can still find them on E Bay though.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> If you're using right hand retrieve reels now, just stick with them and learn to flip and pitch with the rod in your left hand. It's not that hard.
> 
> As for the Shimano Castic that has been mentioned. I have to agree that they are without a doubt the best reels you could use for flipping and pitching. Sadly, Shimano stopped making them years ago.
> 
> You can still find them on E Bay though.


I bought one at a yard sale last year.. Five bucks, and it's perfect!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Does the double thumb bar on the castiac function the same way as the flippin switch on quantums?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

To clarify my question, does engaging the double thumb bar override the magnetic settings you are currently using?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The Castaic has only a centrifugal braking system. So no, it doesn't override the braking system at all. Actually, I wasn't aware that there were reels that could override any braking system. Especially a magnetic one. Of course what used to be, may not be what is, in this day and age. 

From my understanding, a magnetic system, even though the dial may be at zero, still applies some braking force by the mere presence of the magnets.

Anyhow, the double thumb bar on the Castaic of course disengages the reel, but it also engages the reel without the need of turning the handle. I haven't used a reel with a flipping switch in ages, but I think (things may have changed) at least the way the flipping switches on Shimanos used to work. The reel would let line out as long as you were holding down the thumb bar. as soon as the thumb bar was released the reel engaged itself. 

Some may think that's the same thing as the Castaic, but it isn't. Disengaging the Castaic is just like disengaging any normal bait caster. You hit the button, and it stays down until you re-engage the reel either by pushing back up on the a second thumb bar, as the first version of the reel has, or by pushing back against a bulge at the top of the side of the thumb bar, as the most recent version of the reel has. You can also re-engage the reel by turning the handle as you normally would do on a bait cast reel. 

Flipping, being a controlled amount of line, isn't all that different with the Castaic as it would be using a reel with a flipping switch. The flipping switch may actually be a bit better, but for pitching, the Castaic can't be beat. 

The older version of the Castaic stinks when it comes to picking out a birds nest, The thumb bar made access to the spool difficult because it was narrow and the second thumb bar made the opening to the spool very small. 

The second version of the reel solved that by eliminating the second thumb bar, and making the area of the thumb bar wider. Picking a back lash from it is like picking the back lash from any other 200 size reel. 

And NCBassattack........ $5? Did you feel guilty when you bought it for that price? I would have lol


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

My wife grabbed an Ugly Stick rod on sale to surprise me. It worked because it's a bait casting rod and all my reels are spinning. Anyway, I want to grab a bait caster for it and make use of it. Any suggestions on a reel this side of $60?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> The Castaic has only a centrifugal braking system. So no, it doesn't override the braking system at all. Actually, I wasn't aware that there were reels that could override any braking system. Especially a magnetic one. Of course what used to be, may not be what is, in this day and age.
> 
> From my understanding, a magnetic system, even though the dial may be at zero, still applies some braking force by the mere presence of the magnets.
> 
> ...


Actually, I cried for hours...From joy!! I would buy all of them I can get my grubby mitts on. If I pass yard sales while out and about, I always see if there's fishing gear to be had. It's amazing what you can scrounge up sometimes!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Tbomb55 said:


> My wife grabbed an Ugly Stick rod on sale to surprise me. It worked because it's a bait casting rod and all my reels are spinning. Anyway, I want to grab a bait caster for it and make use of it. Any suggestions on a reel this side of $60?


Abu Garcia Silverman might work well for you. It was my first BC and I still use it now and again. Nothing special but works well when I need it!


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

If you keep your eyes open you can find an Abu Pro Max in that range occasionally.. Make sure it is the new one that is all black with the gold trim, and not the grey though.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

homepiece said:


> If you keep your eyes open you can find an Abu Pro Max in that range occasionally.. Make sure it is the new one that is all black with the gold trim, and not the grey though.


Thanks, I probably will go with Abu-Garcia.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Look for the promaxx...the extra 10 bux or so is worth the performance you get out of it over the silver


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

The Curado I series are awesome and are about $20 cheaper than the Type R. I've bought 4 in the last year and will be picking up a couple more.


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I would stick with the Diawa and go all left hand retrieve. No swapping hands and have done this for years...


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Lew's speed spool...$60 right hand and left hand models....this bad boy is lightweight carbon fiber power house with brass gears...love it


----------

